# stroke



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

hii'm looking for info off anyone that has had a stroke and has had to deal ithe thedvla I"M looking for advice for recoveryafter a stroke what's the score with the dvla and ins. co if you had any issues like being loaded up on th policy











P.S Sorryif it does not make much sence

Ron


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I found the DVLA incredibly helpful. As soon as I received clearance from the doctor for my licence to be resumed I telephoned the DVLA and spoke to a person who was incredibly switched on. She said she had my case on her desk, would process it quickly and agreed to telephone me as soon as she was able to re-issue my licence. About 2 hours later I received the telephone call and received my licence a few days later. I think my licence was suspended for 6 months after my recovery (possibly 12 months in total) but if I was to experience a fit then the suspension would last for 12 months after the last fit. Fortuneately I did not experience a fit after neuro surgery possibly due to my then young age (43 ) so my case was relatively straightforward.

I disclosed the condition to my insurance company (Frizzels) and there were no loadings. Indeed they couldn't have been more helpful. However, this was 18 years ago so the situation might have changed but my daughter in law who had a similar experience due to the onset of epilepsy 4 years ago received similar good treatment from the DVLA and insurance company. 

Hope this is helpful. Good luck.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

>>DVLA<<


----------

